# need help



## stratboy (May 13, 2011)

Guys im new to air rifle and need imput on the more accurate rifles I don't want to spend thousands so which rifles are the best I;m also left handed Thank You Joe


----------



## Max224 (May 13, 2011)

I'll put my rep on the Remington Summit .22 cal. it's a break barrel with a adj trigger and very nice wood , Comes with a very very nice 3x9 scope and it's dead on accurate.Took me 3 shot groups at 10 yrds to zero it in and can cover the group easily with a dime. Great rifle nicely made, accurate and good knock down power. cost $176.00 at Dicks sporting.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Define "best."

You don't have to spend thousands but few hundreds, yes.


----------



## stratboy (May 13, 2011)

Well now since I have had time to research some rifles I have choosen Beeman R1 and R9 I also like air arms TX200 mklll, IN THE RWS LINE A 350 AND A MODEL 54 CAN i GET SOME INPUT ON THESE tHANKS AGAIN jOE


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

The Air Arms you have on the list is one of the more accurate rifles made. Good quality and very good reputation for accuracy in field trial shooting.

Now determine what it is you will be shooting at. Vamints? Small pest animals? Plinking? Paper targets?

Shooting at raccoons means a bit more power will probably be needed. Once you narrow it down you can decide what amount of power will fill the bill.


----------



## stratboy (May 13, 2011)

well I went with the air arms left handed walnut wow what a beautiful rifle got it from Kevin at straight shooters after shooting 32 different pellets it cam down to the napier pro hunters in .177 they shot hole in hole best groups i've ever seen 5 shot groups only 3 pellet holes gun did this 5 times well thanks for advice.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Hope you enjoy the AA. Those I know who have had and sold them did so because the rifle just 'didn't fit them' for some reason, never quality or accuracy issues.
They have a great reputation, look good and shoot well.

Let us know how you are getting along with it.


----------

